# How long does it take for revolution to work after first application?



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

See I'm not sure if Revolution is a good choice, especially if you have pups as fosters. It doesn't cover Roundworms, hookworms or whipworms. And most pups have worms especially roundworms. It does do some mites, maybe that's why the vet was opting for it, but for me the de-wormer aspect of interceptor is better. 
As far as when it's probably effective I would say 12 hours or so. It said on their website you could bathe a dog with it on after 2 hours of applying it if it was dry. (I personally think that's a bit extreme). 
If you do stay on the Revolution just be extremely aware of any of the foster dogs/pups bowel movements and clean them up immediately. Also, wouldn't hurt to do fecal checks on Ranger a few times a year just to be on the safe side.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> See I'm not sure if Revolution is a good choice, especially if you have pups as fosters. It doesn't cover Roundworms, hookworms or whipworms. And most pups have worms especially roundworms. It does do some mites, maybe that's why the vet was opting for it, but for me the de-wormer aspect of interceptor is better.
> As far as when it's probably effective I would say 12 hours or so. It said on their website you could bathe a dog with it on after 2 hours of applying it if it was dry. (I personally think that's a bit extreme).
> If you do stay on the Revolution just be extremely aware of any of the foster dogs/pups bowel movements and clean them up immediately. Also, wouldn't hurt to do fecal checks on Ranger a few times a year just to be on the safe side.


I agree with this, Revolution does not protect against the common intestinal parasites, Interceptor does, so I'm confused about what parasites your vet meant Revolution would prevent.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I think you may have been talked into spending more money for less protection.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I was looking online at Revolution (as I have a cat with ear mites and my vet said to order online and he'll give approval for the prescription as he doesn't carry it), and I noticed an Australian company (they don't require a prescription) has a chewable product called Revolution Spectrum which does cover all the worms in addition to whatever Revolution used to cover.
Anyone heard of this product? Is it similar to Trifexis?


----------

